# Cemetery At Night



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Cemeteries are interesting places.  It's fun to imagine what the people's lives were like, interesting to read some of the ancient stones, and sometimes heartbreaking to see a child's headstone. 

  Last night, we went to an old cemetery.  I can't tell you the many of the inscribed dates, because it was dark.  So many vandals have desecrated local cemeteries, that they're not always a relaxing place to go (as people are suspicious, especially at night).  They are public property, and should be available for anyone who is respectful, to visit.  

 I took some pictures I'll post.  It was the night after a full moon, when activity is supposedly stronger.  Although I have gotten EVP's, some class A (highest quality)  I'll always be slightly skeptical, probably until a ghost says, "Hey!" right in my face.

 I'll put the pics on the next post so this doesn't time out.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

On second thought, I should have put this in a section like Unexpected Discoveries.  The picture size under General Chat is too small.  I usually have problems with it.  Woody, Charlie, Cows, could someone move it for me?  Thanks!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help, Charlie.  Okay, some pics.  First up, starry night.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Golden moon through the trees.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Some of these were from the 1870's, but I'll have to go back another time to read more.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

The one for "Rebecca" is from 1876.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Look closely at this one.  I had re-sizing issues, with it.  If you have Internet Explorer, you can use the enlarging feature at the bottom right.  It says 100 %, 125, 150.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

This is to the right of the stone in the above pic.  Could be visual matrixing, but we'll wait for the expert's opinion.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

The one that first caught my eye, while reviewing the pictures on the camera.  I said, "If anyone wants to be in a picture, please do so."  I am also awaiting the results of the EVP sessions I did.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

..I think I see him.. could it be??


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

It does kinda look like that.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> The one that first caught my eye, while reviewing the pictures on the camera.  I said, "If anyone wants to be in a picture, please do so."  I am also awaiting the results of the EVP sessions I did.


 Looks like a big snout on whatever that is[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe.  What do you see, guys?


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

i see a figment of your imagination ............and maybe a patch of dead grass[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger


 i see absolutely nothing in this pic


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Good thing you don't see any squirrels.. []


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

_THEY MIGHT LOOK CUTE,.........BUT THEY'RE FUN TO SHOOT[sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i see a figment of your imagination ............and maybe a patch of dead grass[sm=lol.gif]


 
 I see... dead people![][X(]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

I see cowardly lions.. and no meds can fix it..


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

redginger,
 i have to take some pictures of the cemetaries around here for you.   i too am a fan of them.  and i work in areas where there are headstones from the 1700s. crazy shit.  all in inner cities of course.  but i will try and risk my life with a camera that is worth more than the locals collect on welfare for the month.  and im not trying to be funny,  but its the truth.  greg


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> redginger,
> i have to take some pictures of the cemetaries around here for you.   i too am a fan of them.  and i work in areas where there are headstones from the 1700s. crazy shit.  all in inner cities of course.  but i will try and risk my life with a camera that is worth more than the locals collect on welfare for the month.  and im not trying to be funny,  but its the truth.  greg


 
 Cool.  There is nothing that old around here.  I wish I had been in this hobby when I lived in some earlier settled places.  I would like to see some more cemetery pics from everyone.

 Joe is going to try to fix the one picture, and then I can post some older photos from a different cemetery that are pretty strange.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

here are some of the ones i have but not in any way the oldest.  these were taken at the old erskine estate in ringwood, nj.  most if not all of the iron ore was mined out of this region for use in the civil war.


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

how would like to have this as a summer home in the early 1800s


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

#


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

nice old concrete privy at the back of the house


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

#


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

I  always walk around the old cemetery by my house,just not at night [:-]
   Some of the graves have Indianans buried  under them.I'll have to take some pix the next time I walk the dogs.
   Its relaxing there, for me and the tenants,[8D]


----------



## bottle34nut (Jul 18, 2011)

wow.  people into cemetaries just like me.  there are more wierdos in the world...lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

...we all get into cemeteries sooner or later.. or something similar..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottle34nut
> 
> nice old concrete privy at the back of the house


 

 We have railroad telephone shanties that are identical to that privy (except for the whitewash)...They are at intervals along the old Baltimore and Ohio line...I'll try to grab a pic next time I think to.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's the best I could enhance Laur's earlier pic...There is some sorta **** in there....Hope you can see it in this one.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics, Greg. Sure, I'll take that house!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll take the servant's quarters.. [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> #


 Great pic's Greg.....


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 18, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE A SCOTTY DOG TO ME...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2011)

*


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I live right next to the Bloomfield Cemetery... There's a whole section devoted to Revolutionary War graves... I don't go into the cemetery often, usually just to get firewood, but let me tell you... They're the quietest neighbors in town! LOL! []

 If I get bored sometime (lol who am I kidding, I'm bored half the time anyway), I might go find some of the older graves and snap a few pics. Who knows what'll show up... Maybe an 1800's boozer will manifest and tell me where he buried his secret stash!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you take these, Surface?  Could the first one be cigarette smoke?  It looks cool, whatever it is.  What are we looking for in the second one?  I can't make out what is on the stone.  Neat pics.  

 Wheelah, please do take some pics of your graveyard.  If nothing else, you'll get some neat photos to share.   Have a tape recorder?  Any kind will do.  Try a few recordings when it is quiet, there.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 You got it on the first guess, but it's spooky smoke...[8D] Second one is clasped hands.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought they were, but didn't want to guess.  I really like your pictures.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 19, 2011)

Came across this near Loch Raven while searching for bottles one day!  We have some really great cemeteries near Delta, I am the caretaker of the one for our church.  I'll have to take some pics of the incredible slate stones at some of the nearby cemeteries, they look like they were carved yesterday.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Thank you.


 
 It's a shame so many cemeteries are falling into disrepair and/or are vandalized.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember that post, Steve.  Was the dress there?  That is creepy!  I'd love to see some of the stones you mentioned.  There's a cool cemetery, near the NCR trail.  I spotted it one day, driving past, and never got a chance to go look.  If the trail is on your left, the cemetery is back in the woods, just a little off Paper Mill road.  There is a gate around it.  I bet it's an old one!

 P.S.  What does that stone say?  I assumed most of the cemeteries were flooded, with the reservoir, but there must have been more, or they were moved.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

Just found some pics of it.  I'm going to go look at them http://www.flickr.com/photos/patgavin/4265134600/


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

smoke free [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## glass man (Jul 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Came across this near Loch Raven while searching for bottles one day!  We have some really great cemeteries near Delta, I am the caretaker of the one for our church.  I'll have to take some pics of the incredible slate stones at some of the nearby cemeteries, they look like they were carved yesterday.


 

 All dressed up and no where to go!JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Jul 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in the cematary here there is a statue of a lady,MISS KELLY,her husband built it so he could see her from the top of his house,(i think its 3 story) down the road,last time we were there her hand had been broken off,i hope theyll fix it[][&o][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2011)

Watch out for these guys,but if you see them make sure you snap a pic.[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 19, 2011)

[][][:'(][X(]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to find the original pic, but I believe it was a little girl's grave and I think someone put the dress there as a tribute?  It was near a Poplar Grove Church, behind the church a ways down by the reservoir.


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a Cemetery near me that I've been to at night and it's haunted, I heard the scaryest growling sound it was no animal and heard other  strange sounds. it's a very spooky place at night. The headstones date from the early 1800s to the mid 1900s.  I went there a few weeks ago during the day time to check for bottles and etc. I found 3 bottles ( 20's 30's ) and a ACL Pepsi from 1962 along side what appears to be an old horse horse and buggy trail that's pretty grown in and muddy as heck. I'm gonna scour the area later in the fall when the bush starts to die.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a picture that was snapped in my basement.[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of the old names are pretty cool.... []  This fella is buried in our local (Limestone NY) cemetery...


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Here's a picture that was snapped in my basement.[8|]


 
 Could that be the flash reflecting off of something?  I'm not putting your pic down, I just look for any logical explanation first.  If not, that's a neat pic.  How old is your house?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  VTdigger
> 
> There's a Cemetery near me that I've been to at night and it's haunted, I heard the scaryest growling sound it was no animal and heard other  strange sounds. it's a very spooky place at night. The headstones date from the early 1800s to the mid 1900s.  I went there a few weeks ago during the day time to check for bottles and etc. I found 3 bottles ( 20's 30's ) and a ACL Pepsi from 1962 along side what appears to be an old horse horse and buggy trail that's pretty grown in and muddy as heck. I'm gonna scour the area later in the fall when the bush starts to die.


 
 Good idea (checking the trail).  Take a recorder with you and get it on tape!  You can send it to me if you want, and I will listen to it on some software I have.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 22, 2011)

> Could that be the flash reflecting off of something?  I'm not putting your pic down, I just look for any logical explanation first.  If not, that's a neat pic.  How old is your house?


 
 I tried taking pictures from the same spot, but couldn't make it happen again. Our house was built around 1985 ish.


----------



## Wangan (Jul 22, 2011)

Laur you should get a job with T.A.P.S. as a paranormal investigator.I think you would be good at it.

 Our town was established in 1860 but I just learned the next town over was established in 1820.There are some cool old inscriptions.I took a Folklore class in high school and one of our assignments was to take rubbings from the inscriptions,(sometimes they are easier to read),and report back to the class what we found.We found one grave with a tree growing behind it and on the headstone was an inscribed picture of that same headstone with that same tree growing behind it.I thought that was cool but a little eerie.Ill get some pictures and put them on later in the week.Im gonna be a bit busy today.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to take that class!  Sounds like that stone with the tree would make a great picture.  I've seen a lot of huge trees that have grown up into the stones.  It is pretty weird.  It makes it look a lot spookier.  My grandfather used to take me to do charcoal rubbings at a cemetery near our house.  Last summer, I tried doing it, but I couldn't get it to work.  Thanks for the kind words.  I'd like to have my own ghost team, just need to find some local members.


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Some of the old names are pretty cool.... []  This fella is buried in our local (Limestone NY) cemetery...
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> Here's a picture that was snapped in my basement.[8|]
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

ghost hunting team?there just 1 problem,you wouldnt find anything


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like you're one of them who only believes what he sees.. that's fine, but be respectful of other people, please..


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> ghost hunting team?there just 1 problem,you wouldnt find anything


 
 I beg to differ.  How do you explain voices on tape that are not mine, when I am alone in a cemetery or house?  Sure, some might be residual, but I have gotten direct answers to questions.  I think I heard a squirrel on one of my recordings say, "Tell Carobran, I'm coming to get hiiim..."


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

your killing me here,but,....you do have the badge,so..............i guess ill hold my tongue


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Good idea.. or you'll end up with a new cell mate.. []


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

i shall say nothing,(see cyberdiggers post above)as for the squirrels,i should have never made that post,...........but if they have to come,could you tell them to wait till there in season[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Good idea.. or you'll end up with a new cell mate.. []


 wish i saw more of them kind[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Please don't tell us you're writing this from jail [8|]


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

no,think im too young to go to jail,i meant i wish i saw more fox squirrels while hunting[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

they let them use computers in jail??!!what next,....a hot tub!!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

...you gotta believe it to see it...


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wangan (Jul 23, 2011)

The orb has a crew cut.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 24, 2011)

We have a lot of spirits in the islands. Have any of you heard of "the press"? and not the media![]

 I had it happen to me and a good friend of mine also experienced it. There are certain places that this will occur. Mine was in Moana Loa gardens on the island of Oahu. It can happen at any time of day. I was living on Oahu back in 1985 and worked 3rd shift at Fort Shafter. I would sleep during the day and one day the apartment next to mine was taring their roof. I couldn't sleep so I decided to go over to that park and take a nap. Its a very beautiful park and quite safe.

 I set up my cot and soon fell asleep. Suddenly I felt someone jump on me and hold me down. The pressure was quite intense on my chest. I struggled to break free all the time thinking someone was attacking me. I fought with all my might and woke up. I jumped to my feet swinging wildly in the air. Suddenly I realized no one was even near me. I had total chicken skin, grabbed my things and got the hell out of there. Later I told my Hawaiian friend about it and he told me that is what they call "the press". The park was a sight of an ancient battle and many lives were lost. The spirits are still present and will come to you in your dream.

 I heard of it as a kid but you never believe until it happens to you![8|]


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 24, 2011)

I know "The Press"; that intense feeling one experiences when benching 400 pounds. No Weinies here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like what is called a Succubbus.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Sounds like what is called a Succubbus.


 
 Us men could be so lucky![][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2011)

> Us men could be so lucky!


 
 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [:-]...[&:]...[]...[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 24, 2011)

so is this a no words just smileys post now??...........fine with me....................[][8D][&:][][>:][X(][8|][&o][:-][][:'(][][][][sm=kiss.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 3, 2011)

I couldnt find the headstone with the tree that grew behind it on the stone in front of it.We visited a few cemeteries in Folklore class and it could have been one of the others.The tree I found looked like the one and after looking down over the bank for old bottles,I found what looked like a couple markers and a base.I think its a shame that people just toss the stones over the back bank instead of fixing them up.None of them looked like the thin old marker like the one I remember,but there seemed to be a space where a headstone should have been near the tree.The town was incorporated in 1820 but the oldest stone in this cemetery was 1857.There are other cemeteries in this town,so Im thinking this is a little newer than the others.My interest is up now and if I ever find the headstone,Ill post it for you RedGinger.


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

a few cemetary pics


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

another


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

pathetic[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> pathetic[]
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

[][]1898


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

''MISS KELLY''


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

another,her hand is missing[&o]


----------



## carobran (Aug 22, 2011)

one more


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Branden, I'd be getting a group of fellow citizens together to right those headstones. Maybe contact the city council.  ~Mike


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> Hey Branden, I'd be getting a group of fellow citizens together to right those headstones. Maybe contact the city council. ~Mike


 im not sure if theyd take me seriously if i did[8|],id think that they would repair them,after all,isnt that what the cemetary maintenance crew id for,to maintenance the cemetary????i think they havent fixed them because nobody gets buried there anymore,.......................theres a small cemetary that my grandfather keeps up near his house,its back off in the woods,not many people even know its there,mostly just people kin to us buried there (only about 10 gravestones)im gonna post some pics of it next time we go there[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 23, 2011)

i know i have posted this before,  but i really have to get this back to the rightful owner.  also,  her in northern nj there are cemetaries from at least the early 1700's,  of not the late 1600's.  i really have to take my camera along with me next time i work in the older cities around here.  greg


----------



## carobran (Aug 23, 2011)

whered you get it?[8|]


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to enjoy going to graveyards till my brother,then dad,then mom died...just don't enjoy it no more.


 will try to hobble down the street and take pictures of the oldest cemetary here.First white person to die here  is buried there [1832.plenty of Cherokee buried here first] Also a slave and his "master" are buried there.

 The man and his slave were killed by men roaming the country,looting people round here in GA. at the end of the UNCIVIL WAR  taking advantage of what SHERMAN and his men were doing..his son hunted each one of the men resposible down and killed them..the last one was plowing in his field when the son found him..that is the way history says it happened any way..4 or 5 years before my time[8D]...Sherman got his orders to march through GA. only 23 miles from here and a part of his calvery [Kirtpatrick] burned the town down here...JAMIE


----------

